# Question for goldwing



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

After a day at the range today (ah, I love the smell of cordite on a sunny afternoon) I stopped by my local gun store and handled a Glock 34. Nice gun. But I'm curious, why the cutout on top of the slide? What functional purpose does it serve (other than possibly to save weight?). I would like your thoughts on this as I know you're very knowledgeable about Glocks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am no expert on Glocks by any measure. My suspicion is that since the 34 has a longer slide, the cut out is sized to remove an equivalent amount of weight to the amount that was gained by lengthening the slide. This way the recoil spring and other inner workings of the gun need not be changed to keep the gun running reliably. Keep in mind that this is my uneducated theory. An expert will come along and tell you the facts soon enough.

GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Goldwing is correct, the cutout is to increase reliability due to the added weight caused by added length of slide.

Simply put, it improves cycling.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Goldwing got it right.

To continue the theme, on the even-longer-slide model 17L, Glock also made cuts on the inside left/right and bottom of the slide to remove even MORE metal, so once again, the same recoil spring can be used.

Right side G17L slide internal lightening cuts, G17L at bottom, G17 at top:









Left side G17L slide lightening cuts, G17L at top:









G17L main rear slide lightening cut (slot milled up into slide from bottom, on bottom-right of photo):









(My photos, my Glocks. The photos may be used freely for non-commercial educational uses, but please re-host if doing so, and give credit to my screen name.)

Even with all these cuts, the G17L slide still weighs more, but it's "close enough" that the original spring will allow reliable functioning with most loads. Same is true of the G34.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That 17L may be entering my line up in the near future. 

GW


----------

